# O Fórum está a desvanecer?



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2019 às 00:04)

Boa noite a todos, 

É impressão minha ou este fórum está a desvanecer? Quando eu entrei no Fórum no passado novembro, haviam imensas mensagens e tópicos a surgir. Estes últimos meses até parece que não há nada. 
Vejo a evolução do Fórum desde a sua criação (2006) e parece-me que, desde 2009 que simplesmente tem vindo constantemente a morrer. É devido às redes sociais ou simplesmente as pessoas estão a deixar de se interessar pelo assunto?  As redes sociais podem ter a ver com o assunto?


----------



## Gates (15 Jun 2019 às 02:32)

De novembro para cá deu para notar assim uma alteração tão grande?
Basta umas boas chuvadas que o pessoal sai da toca


----------



## Smota (15 Jun 2019 às 03:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> É impressão minha ou este fórum está a desvanecer? Quando eu entrei no Fórum no passado novembro, haviam imensas mensagens e tópicos a surgir. Estes últimos meses até parece que não há nada.
> Vejo a evolução do Fórum desde a sua criação (2006) e parece-me que, desde 2009 que simplesmente tem vindo constantemente a morrer. É devido às redes sociais ou simplesmente as pessoas estão a deixar de se interessar pelo assunto?  As redes sociais podem ter a ver com o assunto?


----------



## Smota (15 Jun 2019 às 03:13)

Olá boa noite, pessoalmente não tenho posto nada porque não acontece nada de relevante. 
E tenho a sorte de ter o Jorgealentejano que vai relatando o que se passa na sua zona e é engraçado porque a diferença é mínima do Crato. Só quando há algum evento se nota nota diferenças e quando posso publico.
 Creio que como eu há muitos membros assim. 
Todos os dias espreito o Fórum, mas como não tenho nada interessante a dizer, só visito. Isto é a minha opinião.
 Bom fim de semana, já com um cheirinho a verão.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2019 às 16:30)

O MeteoPT sempre foi um fórum com alguma sazonalidade, eu ando cá sempre, mas muitos membros fazem um período de hibernação de Abril a Setembro devido ao tempo de Verão ser normalmente menos interessante em fenómenos meteorológicos.


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2019 às 18:57)

O fórum está fraquinho porque o tempo é "vira o disco e toca o mesmo", ou seja, não há nada de especial a relatar e por isso o pessoal aborrecesse de estar sempre a relatar a mesma coisa, ainda para mais nesta altura do ano  Deixa lá vir um bocadinho de atividade atmosférica, se queres ver o fórum ficar "inundado" de mensagens


----------



## Hawk (15 Jun 2019 às 19:13)

Este ano ainda não tivemos as habituais trovoadas primaveris que inundam os tópicos de Sul a Norte com "nowcasting". Essa é a principal diferença em termos homólogos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jun 2019 às 20:41)

Se até o 'inverno' foi um aborrecimento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2019 às 21:34)

O fórum funciona como um barómetro do estado do tempo, quando não mexe existe AA, quando mexe um pouco é sinal de alguma actividade meteorológica, quando explode é melhor arranjar um local seguro, na certa vem aí algum tornado, furacão, ou então, o sonho da neve.  

Resumidamente, é assim que funciona o fórum.  

O meu blog gosta mais do Verão do que no Inverno, excepto quando passa tornados. Como dizem os meus amigos, o teu blog está feito para as desgraças.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2019 às 21:47)

Falo por mim, por um lado a faculdade rouba-me tempo durante parte do ano com trabalhos e frequências, e por outro nem sempre dá vontade de vir cá falar do tempo, estou um bocado farto de vir dizer uma variação de "Está vento, está sol e está fresco" todos os dias, sem mais nada para dizer...


----------

